

Ex-Apple designer wants to "kill math" with better UI - rfugger
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664508/ex-apple-designer-creates-teaching-ui-that-kills-math-using-data-viz

======
_delirium
earlier discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2532271>

